

WordPress Photo Gallery - nancycatherine
http://www.apptha.com/category/extension/Wordpress/Mac-Photo-Gallery
Slideshow your pictures with Photo gallery plugin also you can upload photos, images and create multiple albums with mac dock effect and facebook sharing features.
======
nancycatherine
This Photo gallery has professional look and the mac dock effect attracts me
more...

